# Farbschema für Homepage



## oldputz1990 (15. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin derzeit am werkeln für eine Feuerwehr Homepage.

Den Header habe ich schon:

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/440/headeroy9.jpg

Nun weiß ich nicht recht, welche Farben dazupassen.

Habt ihr vl. ein paar Ideen?

bzg. Gute Links?

Danke!


----------



## janoc (15. März 2008)

http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html
http://www.colorschemer.com/schemes/
http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme2/index-en.html
http://www.drweb.de/weblog/weblog/?p=496 (unter den CSS-Generatoren)
...


----------



## Maik (18. März 2008)

Oder http://www.colorblender.com/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. März 2008)

Wundert mich ja, dass der beste Generator noch nicht genannt wurde:
=> http://kuler.adobe.com/

//edit: Und hier zusammengefasst in der Grafik FAQ.


----------

